# chillout tunes



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what sort of music do you guys chill out to? something like this..






..works for me as i like my trance type music anyway


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like stuff like Todos Santos by Phontaine. 
Great for cruising along in the sunshine with the windows down.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Josh Martinez - Time Alone is good too


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Keys to Eleanor too, gives me goosebumps every time I hear it


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Better versions available on spotify

Greg Tannen - Coney Island


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has to be something by Air and Zero 7

Air











Zero 7


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Lighthouse Family Greatest Hits or Simply Red Greatest Hits.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt Monro:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nightmares on wax - Les Nuits


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Fleet Foxes

Amazing band & absolutely awesome live:
















It doesn't come more chilled than these guys for me :argie:


----------

